# When I make a shirt using heat transfer I can see the paper marks on shirt, and theres fuzzy stuff on the image



## kameronmichael (Jan 29, 2017)

I just started printing shirts. I ordered a heat press online, and I'm using avery transfer paper from hobby lobby. When i transfer to shirt theres fuzzy looking stuff on it, even after i wash it. My main concern is even though i cut as much of the white paper off i can still see the shape on the shirt. Ive only printed words so far, and i don't think i can cut everything off as its words and theres background. please help?


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Can you share a photo?


----------



## chasnorris (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you using an inkjet printer? I have found that the transfer paper that is created by Neenah. However, I use a laser printer and the Image Clip paper from Neenah works very well for my applications. There are a couple of other companies that make weedless transfer paper and I am sure they make them for Inkjet printers as well. You might like to search the web for weedless transfer paper. Hobby Lobby does not carry any to my knowledge.


----------

